# sony vaio VGN-N320E drivers



## dmaksimov (Jul 15, 2007)

hey i got a sony vaio VGN-N320E laptop and i searched for drivers on sony and they only work for windows vista. i also searched on google and still didnt get anywhere. does any one know where i can get drivers for windows xp?


----------



## luckyedboy66 (Jul 15, 2007)

dmaksimov said:


> hey i got a sony vaio VGN-N320E laptop and i searched for drivers on sony and they only work for windows vista. i also searched on google and still didnt get anywhere. does any one know where i can get drivers for windows xp?



one thing that i found out from my brothers last experience is that Sonys driver support isnt worth sh!t. i found alot of helpful drivers from independent sites, but it sounds like you already tried that...theres not much else i can say other than keep google searching...


----------



## anothEr (Jul 15, 2007)

try http://www.driverguide.com


----------

